# newbie looking for plowing job/sub?



## onelegdan (Oct 17, 2006)

i am going into my first season of plowing in 06-07. i have a 1992 dodge cummins turbo diesel one ton with a v blade in front and rear blade. i am located in mecosta/remus michigan area. anyone hiring in this area??? possibly sub work out. can go from mt pleasant to big rapids. possibly would travel further within an hour. thanks


----------

